
Researcher shows that black holes do not exist - ccvannorman
http://phys.org/news/2014-09-black-holes.html
======
ccvannorman
[http://backreaction.blogspot.com/2014/09/black-holes-
declare...](http://backreaction.blogspot.com/2014/09/black-holes-declared-non-
existent-again.html)

------
nyc111
Stephen Crothers definitively shows the absurdity of black holes again and
again but no physicist hears him:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBorBKDnE3U](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBorBKDnE3U)

